# Short notice help



## Tom the meat smoker (Nov 7, 2018)

This past Saturday I made my first fatty. It was a hit. My problem now is, I have been asked to make a Mexican Fatty for a party at work Friday. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 8, 2018)

TTM,sky is the limit-maybe some taco seasoning and definately some jalapenos!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 8, 2018)

Some Taco seasoning, refried beans, diced jalapeno peppers, taco sauce and cheese. After it's sliced -  top it off with some salsa and whatever else you like on tacos. 

Chris


----------



## Tom the meat smoker (Nov 8, 2018)

Gmc.....thats what I was thinking. Think I going to try to find some chilis and roast them before they go in.
Thanks


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 8, 2018)

Cool, let us know how it turns out. 

Chris


----------



## Tom the meat smoker (Nov 8, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Cool, let us know how it turns out.
> 
> Chris


I will include Qviews of course.


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 8, 2018)

Quite a few examples posted in the fattie forum:  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search/6708725/?q=taco&o=relevance&c[node]=175

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tom the meat smoker (Nov 9, 2018)

Well, after battling a greasr fire and the darkness and temps all over place here they are. One of them exploded out the ends but they taste great imo.
Used refried beans, sliced corn tortillas, red chilis with tomatoes (couldnt find fresh chilis anywhere here) mexican blend cheese and 3 lbs of burger. We'll see how the coworkers like them.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 9, 2018)

That is quite the blow-out, but it still sure looks good to me.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## Tom the meat smoker (Nov 9, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> That is quite the blow-out, but it still sure looks good to me.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris


Oh yeah it blew out. Wasnt happy but, thats the trials and tribulations of cooking. Thanks for the like.


----------



## Tom the meat smoker (Nov 9, 2018)

Update...the fatties were gone in the first 10 minutes of the party. They were a hit even though having a blowout.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 10, 2018)

TTM, They look good even with a blowout!


----------



## Tom the meat smoker (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks for the like crazymoon. Only the second fatty I ever made.


----------

